# Brand new Nikon F2A, 1978 serial number



## ruifo (Jul 2, 2016)

New toy, from 1978 and in really excellent condition!!





Classic F2A 28mm F2.8 by ruifo, on Flickr





Classic F2A 105mm F2.5 by ruifo, on Flickr





Classic F2A Single Lens Reflex by ruifo, on Flickr





Fujifilm 200 x 24 by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 2, 2016)

That a beauty. Nice still life as well!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2016)

Oooh Lah Lah!  Nikon Porn!


----------



## annamaria (Jul 2, 2016)

Oooohhhh can I play with it? [emoji16]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Tucker (Jul 2, 2016)

Brilliant cameras. Still have my F2 Photomic that I bought second hand in 1980, 1971 model. All I've done is change th foam seals, it still works perfectly. Fully manual, the batteries only power the meter.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 2, 2016)

All you need to finish it off. Nikon MD 2 MB 1 Motordrive for F2 F2A F2AS | eBay

Lovely looking specimen.  Enjoy it.  I live the three f2's I have.  The only camera I ever loved enough to keep forever.


----------



## compur (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't think there are many DSLRs that will still be working 38 years after they were made.


----------



## cgw (Jul 4, 2016)

compur said:


> I don't think there are many DSLRs that will still be working 38 years after they were made.



Depends on what happened during those 38 years, no? Have seen plenty of legendary F and F2 bodies that didn't survive being used to drive tent pegs or hammer nails. Tough but far from immortal or immune to abuse.

Know the OP's pleasure. Recently found a NOS F3HP+MD4. Kinda spooky but fun.


----------



## compur (Jul 5, 2016)

Well, you haven't convinced me that there will be many DSLRs that will still be working 38 years after they were made.

But, I wonder ... if cgw were used to drive tent pegs or hammer nails, would he still be finding something to argue about 38 years from now?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2016)

compur said:


> Well, you haven't convinced me that there will be many DSLRs that will still be working 38 years after they were made.


That's the way I feel about this current generation.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 6, 2016)

That's one sweet oldie! Happy shooting!


----------



## bhop (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice. I got one myself a few months back, it was attached to a lens I wanted. I didn't even care about the camera, but after I got it, i'm glad it came with it. It's a really nice, fun to use, camera. (although, mine's an F2S)




Me and F2 by Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## fmw (Jul 23, 2016)

The F2 was the last F series camera with a mechanical shutter.  Unlike the F3 and later, you could use it without batteries since only the meter required a battery.  It was my favorite Nikon and I had all the F series models up to the F5 at one time or another.  Excellent find.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 23, 2016)

Actually Fred you could use the F3 without a battery.  You were limited to 1/60th of a second.



_Backup mechanical lever

This lever is provided as an alternative method of tripping the shutter in case the camera's batteries become weak or completely exhausted. To operate the lever, first use your fingernail to pull it down to the ready position. Then push it down to trip the shutter.

The shutter operates at a mechanical speed of approx. 1/60 sec. at any setting on the shutter speed dial except "T." At "T," the shutter remains open until the dial is turned to another setting._


----------



## table1349 (Jul 23, 2016)

fmw said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Fred you could use the F3 without a battery.  You were limited to 1/60th of a second.
> ...


----------



## cgw (Jul 23, 2016)

Always thought the value of the F3's "mechanical" shutter option was moot. Anyone who uses these regularly either swaps out the battery  and/or carries spares or uses an MD-4.


----------



## fmw (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes that is true. T


gryphonslair99 said:


> Actually Fred you could use the F3 without a battery.  You were limited to 1/60th of a second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that's true.  It was just thing for flash or tripod photography.  I made thousands of images with an F3 and I can't ever remember using the 1/60 mechanical feature.  I liked the F3 a lot.  It was the last of the normal body sized F cameras.  The F4 was a heavy monstrosity and the F5 wasn't much better except that it had better auto focus.

Another favorite of mine was the FM which also featured a mechanical shutter.  I carried it when I didn't have the energy to carry something like the F4.  It was my standard backup camera to the F4 and F5.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 23, 2016)

My F2 is in my hand.


----------

